# Perches



## sadarmy (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm new to the forum and new to sport. I have pigeons when I was a little kid but everything I learned back then is pretty much nonsense. I am now finding out the taking care of pigeons are a handful and not easy.

Anyways, my question is regarding perches. Is there a pros and cons on box perches? Is it better than those V perches? Our loft is finally finish and ready to go, just need perches and wondering which perches to use. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine like to go in to the boxes at night they feel more secure. Mine are breeding boxes. But they all seem to use them to perch at night. I use flat perches for my fantails. I also use natural branches that they all like to perch on. I also use v shaped ones that the rollers like to use.


----------



## sadarmy (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks TJC


----------

